# Phan10ms ADA 60F



## phan10ms (Sep 7, 2009)

Specs: 
Aquamedic 24w T5HO X2 Geissmen Aquaflora/GE Ecolux Starcoat
ADA Aquasoil I regular & powder type
HC & Staurogyne repens
Seiryu Stones 
5lb pressurized co2 w/ Archaea diffuser
Eheim Ecco 2234

Started out with the dry start method. Tank was flooded after a month.









Here it is today! This tank about over 3 months old now.





































Video 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ac1gEJghz78


----------



## boostfed (Dec 25, 2010)

i love your setup!!!!! thats a great tank and the plant combo is awesome! can you explain your dsm method with lighting and misting and stuff? i'm currently going through the same thing, only on the first week though and i'm getting melting. i'm planning to go with Stauro's too but didnt want to dry start them, that carpet is awesome!!! beautiful setup!


----------



## FlSHRFun (Jun 26, 2010)

Beautiful! The rocks look great!
Your tank came a long way in 3 months! The crystal reds look happy!


----------



## !shadow! (Jan 25, 2010)

l wanna get a 60-f now


----------



## FDNY911 (Dec 6, 2009)

Really damn nice! Can we get a full tank shot, from the front?


----------



## Fat Guy (Nov 19, 2003)

where did your rocks go? awesome plant growth.


----------



## chris.rivera3 (Apr 15, 2008)

whats going on buddy! that carpet looks sweet and everything has grown in nicely!! and that 60p is looking pretty sweet too...i see the micro tennellus is turning pinkish/red and it look nice with the glosso carpet...i'll see you tomorrow...i'll call you after i hear from jules


----------



## HolyAngel (Oct 18, 2010)

That tank looks amazing! Very awesome! Those shrimp look like they're in heaven or something lol, very nice ^^

Now to convince myself I don't need one of those


----------



## KentCurtis (Jan 22, 2009)

Very nice Phan10m. I have some Stauro repens growing dry right now in a tank of mine, how did they take after they were submersed? Did you experience much melting/ leaf loss? How long before they filled out so nicely? Great job!!!


----------



## Jeff.:P:. (Sep 8, 2009)

Very niiiiiiice, i want that tank now.


----------



## Newman (Jul 3, 2010)

At first I though this was going to look boring from the emersed pics, but then as I went down the pics list, I realized how shallow tank designs help make a scape more interesting . You can scape a lot more in a shallow tank than the regular tall narrow ones. glad you went with a shallow tank.


----------



## phan10ms (Sep 7, 2009)

FDNY911 said:


> Really damn nice! Can we get a full tank shot, from the front?


----------



## phan10ms (Sep 7, 2009)

KentCurtis said:


> Very nice Phan10m. I have some Stauro repens growing dry right now in a tank of mine, how did they take after they were submersed? Did you experience much melting/ leaf loss? How long before they filled out so nicely? Great job!!!


When I submersed it I did not experience any melting.


----------



## rwong2k (Dec 24, 2004)

wow amazing tank! i'm inspired!

just got some HC and s. repens from a local person, and i'm setting up my new tank


----------



## IWANNAGOFAST (Jan 14, 2008)

Looks awesome! Makes me wish I had gotten an F aquarium instead of the mini-m


----------



## Newman (Jul 3, 2010)

nice FTS. Do you trim the HC at all? Does it need to be trimmed eventually (because after a few months on my past setup the HC would periodically die back from getting too clogged and grow over itself. I never realized to get trimming done...)

It's inspiring allright. Its decided that the next time I buy a rimless tank, its going to be a shallow rimless one like this ADA.


----------



## justin182 (Aug 19, 2009)

just WOW!!!


----------



## Kayen (Oct 14, 2007)

Good growth, love the size on these 60F tanks. 
Also i had Stauro Repens (i think it was Stauro Sp. actually) going emersed that wasn't too happy with it, glad to see you had success.


----------



## Zareth (Dec 13, 2010)

Looks great! 
The 60-F is my favorite tank other than the Mini-M.
Staurogyne looks great with the HC. 
No fish?


----------



## oaksw12 (Nov 15, 2010)

What kind of intake is that?


----------



## thief (Jan 12, 2008)

Very nice tank, it a shrimp heaven. I am also curious where to get that stainless steel mesh that is around your intakes.


----------



## BradC (Dec 22, 2010)

Great tank. Its so lush and green. Good job!


----------



## Armonious (Aug 16, 2010)

The more I look at tanks with Staurogyne, the more I want some.

Stunning tank.


----------



## Holy Samosa (Nov 3, 2009)

I'm setting up a 60f myself and would also love to know more about the size and make of your pipes as well as the shrimp-friendly mesh on your intake.


----------

